# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Lỗi khi phỏng vấn khiến bạn trông thiếu năng lực

## thanhcuc

Các cuộc trao đổi việc làm thông thường là cơ hội tốt nhất để bạn tạo ấn tượng với nhà tuyển nhân sự và chứng minh chính bản thân mình là người cao nhất cho ngành nghề. Nhưng thỉnh thoảng quá stress hoặc không tồn tại sự sẵn sàng hài hòa và hợp lý và cuối cùng là bạn tình cờ làm các điều khiến bản thân đã không thể cung ứng nhu yếu công việc hay là kẻ không có nhiệm vụ, dù hoàn toàn có thể.

Sau đây là 4 sai lầm ví trí số 1 mà ứng viên thường mắc trong các cuộc trao đổi khiến họ trông thiếu trang nghiêm và còn thiếu khả năng cho ngành việc làm, hãy cùng tham khảo để phòng tránh nhé.



*Không sẵn sàng chuẩn bị chu đáo*

Khi chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho một cuộc phỏng vấn trao đổi, bạn cần phải biết mọi thứ có thể về doanh nghiệp, lĩnh vực marketing, người lãnh đạo và người mà các bạn sẽ gặp gỡ, vai trò của họ là gì... Những người tuyển nhân sự muốn thấy rằng bạn đã có sự chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng và có mối quan tâm đến doanh nghiệp cùng các luận điểm liên quan.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên có list những câu hỏi để đưa ra cho NTD nhưng cần khẳng định đó không hẳn là vấn đề bạn nên biết lời giải đáp hoặc có thể đơn giản dễ dàng tìm được “đáp án” bằng phương pháp tìm kiếm trên internet. Việc sẵn sàng tốt sẽ giúp cho bạn đề ra những câu hỏi thâm thúy, có kỹ năng và kiến thức để bạn trở nên khá nổi bật hơn.

>>> Cùng tham gia vòng phỏng vấn nhanh hơn khi gửi CV trúng tuyển tại trang web chuyên nghiệp về tìm việc làm tại https://timvieclamnhanh.vn/. Sau đây các bạn sẽ thoải mái và dễ chịu cập nhật hồ sơ xin việc và tìm những công việc mong ước.






*Nói về sự việc bạn lo lắng thế nào*

Chúng ta có thể nghĩ rằng sẽ tương đối đáng yêu khi thừa nhận mình đang rất căng thẳng mệt mỏi trong cuộc trao đổi nhưng sự thật đây chưa hẳn là một trong những chiến lược tốt. Người tuyển nhân sự mong đợi bạn là một trong người chín chắn, bình tĩnh dưới áp lực nặng nề và rất có thể xử lý các loại tình huống stress mà bạn cũng có thể gặp phải tại nơi thao tác làm việc. Thừa nhận sự căng thẳng mệt mỏi và như là đang tìm kiếm lòng trắc ẩn có nghĩa rằng bạn đang truyền một thông điệp: bản thân chưa sẵn sàng chuẩn bị xử trí những stress trong môi trường làm việc thực sự. Và do đó, rất có thể bản thân bạn sẽ không còn “lọt vào mắt xanh” của người tuyển nhân sự.



*Trả lời câu hỏi một cách qua loa*

Người trao đổi không kiếm câu trả lời qua loa chỉ với một số trong những từ mà người ta cần các câu chuyện về phong thái bạn tạo thành tác động ảnh hưởng ở vị trí đảm nhiệm trước đây. Bởi thế, khi được hỏi về tầm quan trọng trong quá khứ với tư cách thức là trưởng nhóm hoặc thực tập sinh ở một công ty startup, đừng nên chỉ có nói “Vâng, vị trí đó có rất nhiều điều thú vị”. Cụ thể hơn, bạn cần phân tích và lý giải về các điều đã học được, phương thức bạn giải quyết và xử lý các vấn đề gian khổ và đưa về thành công xuất sắc cho tổ chức. Hãy hãy nhớ là, mỗi câu hỏi là một cơ hội để bạn tỏa sáng, bởi vậy hãy tận dụng tối đa mỗi điều mà bạn được đặt câu hỏi.

Vào thời gian cuối mỗi cuộc trao đổi, người tuyển dụng sẽ xoay chuyển cục diện và hỏi: “Bạn có điều gì cần hỏi không?”. Bạn nghĩ câu hỏi này chỉ mang tính chất hình thức? Không đâu! Đấy là một cơ hội khác để bạn ra đi hơn nữa hoặc nhận lấy thất bại bởi không có câu hỏi nào chứng tỏ bạn không có sự quan tâm đến ngành nghề phỏng vấn, thậm chí không có khả năng ứng biến hoạt bát.

Vì vậy, hãy tham gia buổi trao đổi với một vài câu hỏi mà minh chứng và khẳng định người tuyển dụng chưa ứng xử trong thời gian trước đó. Và thay cho hỏi những câu hỏi bị “lạm dụng” như “Một ngày thao tác làm việc của anh, chị như diễn ra thế nào?”, hãy thử một điều nào đấy khác lạ hơn, ví dụ điển hình “Phần khó nhất trong việc là gì?” hoặc “Công việc làm thực sự cần cải tiến ở đâu?”... Càng cố gắng đưa ra những câu hỏi hấp dẫn, hấp dẫn thì sẽ càng đã cho thấy sự nhiệt tình bạn giành cho buổi phỏng vấn tương tự như thể hiện năng lực chuyên môn bạn và có cơ hội nhận được việc làm phù hợp.

----------

